# Pay for mid Feb



## double0three (15 Feb 2016)

Anyone else not get paid today? Because I sure didn't.... normally I would see it in the morning but nothing so far.  I am the only one or was there some type of glitch in the matrix?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2016)

Are you Reg or Res?  If you're Res Class A and your unit missed the payrun cutoff then you wouldn't normally see a payment.

Lots of variables that may impact your pay.


----------



## double0three (15 Feb 2016)

Reg Force, so it's like clock-work on the 1st and 15th of every month (unless it falls on a weekend/holiday), this is the first time there's been an issue.  Nothing has changed bank account wise but I just wasn't sure if this has affected anyone else.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2016)

Might have something to do with the new pay system PHOENIX going online....


----------



## DonaldMcL (15 Feb 2016)

RegF and I didn't get paid today... got paid on Saturday.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2016)

Did you check your pay statement in EMAA?


(Has nothing to do with Phoenix - that's only for civilian pay, for now.  Date for military pay to change from CCPS/RPSR is several years in the future).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Did you check your pay statement in EMAA?
> 
> 
> (Has nothing to do with Phoenix - that's only for civilian pay, for now.  Date for military pay to change from CCPS/RPSR is several years in the future).



Ok, didn't read too much in those stupid pop-ups on the DWAN...


----------



## double0three (15 Feb 2016)

Someone at work was saying that received it on Saturday as well. I received a pay statement at some point last week, looked like all was GTG so not sure what happened.  Maybe the Liberals are reducing the Forces again, and just figure I will stop showing up if I don't get paid.


----------



## Crimmsy (15 Feb 2016)

I also haven't seen my mid month pay yet. RegF, and nothing unusual on the pay statement. First time it hasn't shown up precisely on time for me.


----------



## Krissa (15 Feb 2016)

Hubby had the money put into the account on Saturday but then when I checked things out today the date says Tuesday 16th. So maybe some banks went ahead on Saturday due to Family Day today in Ontario and others are waiting??


----------



## double0three (15 Feb 2016)

Ah yes, perhaps family day played a factor, depending on what bank you are with (company policy and/or the province it's based in).  I forgot it was family day due to the fact I was working like a chump all day!


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2016)

Double Zero said:
			
		

> Ah yes, perhaps family day played a factor, depending on what bank you are with (company policy and/or the province it's based in).  I forgot it was family day due to the fact I was working like a chump all day!



May be an indication that you are dealing with the "wrong" bank.    >


----------



## runormal (15 Feb 2016)

I got paid, but didn't receive a pay statement. 

Class-A.

For what it is worth I bank with RBC


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2016)

Same nor did I get my T4 by email, but they are both avail on EMMA....


----------



## ProPatria05 (16 Feb 2016)

If the 1st or 15th is either Sat, Sun or Mon, it's always in my bank on the Saturday. I suspect if the OP looks at his/her bank activity for this past Saturday, the deposit will be there, unless there is some other issue.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2016)

ProPatria05 said:
			
		

> If the 1st or 15th is either Sat, Sun or Mon, it's always in my bank on the Saturday. I suspect if the OP looks at his/her bank activity for this past Saturday, the deposit will be there, unless there is some other issue.



[1984 moment]

Not all Banks are equal.

[/1984 moment]


----------



## Crimmsy (16 Feb 2016)

I posted above with the same issue as OP, and the pay went in last night. Still strange, though. Tangerine bank in my case.


----------



## Ice97 (8 Mar 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> [1984 moment]
> 
> Not all Banks are equal.
> 
> [/1984 moment]



True enough.  When I banked with PC Financial, I would get paid on Saturday if the 15th or last day of the month fell on saturday, sunday and even monday.  Now i'm banking with Scotiabank and I don't see my pay til Monday if payday falls on a weekend


----------



## double0three (3 Apr 2016)

Pay came after Family Day for me just to close the loop.  Tangerine Bank account.  Guess for next Family Day will have to remember my pay will be on the Tuesday (next time that will occur will be 2021, so let's assume I'm still in uniform by then!)


----------

